# Mitnahmeverbot von Aal



## gimli (1. Mai 2008)

> Aktuell: Sportfischer plädieren für Mitnahmeverbot von Aal
> Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederland: Sportvisser pleiten voor meeneemverbod - Veröffentlicht am Mittwoch, dem 30. April 2008
> 
> "Gib den bedrängten Aal zurück an die Natur". Der Aal stirbt aus. Sportvisserij Nederland will nun die zwei Millionen aktiven Angler verpflichten, gefangenen Aal an die Natur zurückzugeben. Fred Bloot, der stellverstretende Direktor der Sportvisserij Nederland, läßt keinen Zweifel an ein kommendes Mitnahmeverbot von Aal.



hier geht es weiter


----------



## Speedfisher (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Hey!
Ich mein letztes Jahr wars wieder besser mit den Aalen...Ich finde die Idee so 50/50..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

An der Wurzel das Übel packen,dass sollte man machen.Dann hätte der Aal eine Chance.


----------



## Pikebite (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Den Artikel würde ich zu 100% unterschreiben. Man kann nicht mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen und Fangverbote für Berufsfischer fordern, selbst aber fröhlich weiter auf Aal angeln als beträfe einen das alles nicht. Wenn die komplette Anglerschaft freiwillig auf die Entnahme oder noch besser auf den Fang von Aalen verzichtet und auch publik macht, wieso und warum, dann erzeugt das Druck auf diejenigen, die dem Aal langsam, aber sicher das Grab schaufeln, nämlich Glasaalfischer und die Betreiber von Wasserkraftwerken. Dass von deren Seite auch etwas passieren muss, steht außer Frage. Aber man sieht immer gut aus, wenn man den Anfang macht.


----------



## sditges (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

gerade die Niderländischen Kollegen, sollten dort erstmal wo anders nachfragen und ansetzen !

Ich denke dem Aal ist es nicht dienlich , das seine Brut vor dem Aufsteigen in den Rhein abgefischt wird, und nach Japan geschifft und auf dem Speisetisch verwurset wird.... wie auch den Lachsen, die mühsam rekultiviert wurden, und nun den Fischern an der gleichen Stelle in die Netze gehen !
;+


----------



## gimli (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*



> Man kann nicht mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen und Fangverbote für Berufsfischer fordern, selbst aber fröhlich weiter auf Aal angeln als beträfe einen das alles nicht.



Es ist nicht so, dass die Sportfischerei alleine die Schuld am drohenden Aussterben des Aals hat. Aber die Feststellung ist trivial, wenn man es dabei belässt.


----------



## theundertaker (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Hi,

ich denke mal, dass von Zeit zu Zeit viele Fische nur noch in dezimierter Zahl vorhanden sein werden...der Aal scheint ja wirklich nicht mehr allzu häufig in den Niederlanden vertreten zu sein. Deshalb bin ich auch dafür, dass man irgendetwas unternehmen sollte, um den Bestand wieder hochzuschrauben...Wie gimli schon gesagt hat, die Sportfischerei alleine wird den Bestand des Aales nicht gefährden...man sollte das Übel an allen Stellen versuchen zu bekämpfen...vielleicht würde eine Mitnahmebeschränkung für den Aal auf 1 Tier pro Angler schon ausreichen und dann muss man halt das Abfischen mit Netzen an den besagten Stellen (wovon ich keine Ahnung habe) unterbinden...Ich denke mal, dass das aber schwierig sein dürfte...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Speedfisher (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...der Aal scheint ja wirklich nicht mehr allzu häufig in den Niederlanden vertreten zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Wie ist es eigentlich mit Aal in gestauten Flüssen (ohne Fischtreppen) und Kanälen? Besteht dort der Bestand nur durch Besatz? Oder gehen die Aale durch die Schleusen?


----------



## mrmayo (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Was bringt es ein Mitnahmeverbot für Aale einzuführen wenn in anderen Ländern tausende Glasaale gefangen und verzehrt werden?


----------



## Pikebite (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

@spinner

Aale können, wie alle anderen Fische auch, durch Schleusen flussaufwärts wandern. Schlimmer sind Wehre ohne oder mit schlecht funktionierenden Fischtreppen. Da ist nichts mit dem Aufstieg. In verbauten Flüssen besteht der Aalbestand aus Besatz. 

Aalbesatz in geschlossenen oder ungeeigneten Gewässern ist generell fragwürdig. In der Donau z.B. kommen Aale nicht natürlich vor, da sie aufgrund Sauerstoffmangels in der Tiefe nicht durch das schwarze Meer ziehen. Jeder Donauaal ist ein Besatzfisch! Und jeder Blankaal, der aus der Donau abwandert, verendet im Schwarzen Meer an Sauerstoffmangel, weil die Blanken im Salzwasser sofort auf Tiefe gehen. Somit ist jeder Aal, der in die Donau eingesetzt wird, für die Arterhaltung verloren...wir müssen uns und den Berufsfischern echt mal an den Kopf greifen.

@mayo

Was bringt es, weiter Aal zu entnehmen, bis es keine mehr gibt?


----------



## Checco (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*



sditges schrieb:


> gerade die Niderländischen Kollegen, sollten dort erstmal wo anders nachfragen und ansetzen !
> 
> Ich denke dem Aal ist es nicht dienlich , das seine Brut vor dem Aufsteigen in den Rhein abgefischt wird, und nach Japan geschifft und auf dem Speisetisch verwurset wird.... wie auch den Lachsen, die mühsam rekultiviert wurden, und nun den Fischern an der gleichen Stelle in die Netze gehen !
> ;+



Das sehe ich auch so, erst mal vor der eigenenTüre kehren.


----------



## gimli (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*



Checco schrieb:


> sditges schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ sditges+Checco
Es ist war ein Artikel der Sportvisserij Nederland!

@ sditges Das gleiche gilt auch für die Lachse, alle deutschen Programme die laufen alle in enger Zusammenarbeit mit der Sportvisserij Nederland. Untersuchung stromabwärts wandernder Junglachse (Smolts) in den Rhein Was sollen sie den machen, jeden Einwohner an die Mündungen stellen?

Ihr beide habt den Vogel abgeschossen! Unwissen gepaart mit Dummheit war schon immer schlimm!#d


----------



## sditges (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

@Gimli
Was habe ich denn so dummes und falsches gesagt ?

Die Aussage von Checco, habe ich nie getroffen , von wegen, NL ist Schuld an allem Übel, bzw. soll erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren ! Falls du das denkst.

Ich kenne die Programme, doch ich frage mich was sie bringen werden, wenn die Berufsfischerei weiter gewähren kann.
Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst daran, dass wenn wir Sportfischer vorbildlich sind und zurüksetzen, das die jenigen , die Wirtschaftlichen Profit mit z.B. den angespr. Aalarven und Lachsen machen dies jetzt sein lassen werden !? #q


Denen ist es doch vollkommen wurst was passiert, hauptsache der Rubel rollt !
Ein Entnahmeverbot ist gut, bringt aber nicht viel.
Was nicht heissen soll, dass man es nicht machen sollte.
Ich habe den schwarzen Peter auch nicht richtung NL geschoben, aber die Larven werden nunmal in NL abgefischt.
Und was ist der Nutzen des Zurücksetzens, wenn dann die Larven weiter abgefischt werden ?

In Deutschland müssen wie erwähnt die Kraftwerksbetreiber vor den Turbinen schützen, und an den Wehren müssen weitere Steiger gebaut werden.

Das sind Faktoren, die großen Nutzen bringen ... und nicht der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, Entnahmeverbot !


Das Entnahmeverbot bringt viel an Seen oder geschlossenenen Gewässern, im kleinen, aber nicht in so einer Größenordnung, bzw. was die Basis betrifft, und den Fortbestand.

Ein Fangverbot für Aallarven muss her, vieleicht kann man mit der Menge der Larven die dann wieder "durch kommen",durch Masse, auch dem Aalvirus entgegen wirken.
So oder so, dass es sehr schlecht um den Aal steht, ist fakt.

P.S. Deine Art ist nicht grade die Netteste, und keines Falls war/ist so eine art der pers. Beleidigung gerechtfertigt noch angebracht!

Aber jedem das Seine :m

Tschau ich bin raus


----------



## powermike1977 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

moinsen,
sitze eigentlich auch gerne auf aal an. nach der letztjaeringen gift-"katastrophe" aus belgien habe ich sogar ne C&R session auf aal gehabt (haette ich mir auch nie vorstellen koennen). das C&R wird jetzt hier in NL wegen der dezimierung auch auf aal empfohlen. dazu sind die fische auch echt nicht mehr zu geniessen (maas bei maastricht)...da die schon fast von selbst nachts leuchten.
mike


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Ein Fangverbot von Aal - also Eingriff in bestimmte Methoden - wie z.B Pöddern finde ich sinnvoll, wenn man die Bestände schützen will.
Ansonsten warte ich darauf, wann die Jäger in Holland nur noch mit Gotchawaffen schießen dürfen. Der Grund des angelns darf nicht verloren gehen. Fisch ist kein Sportgerät.


----------



## sditges (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ein Fangverbot von Aal - also Eingriff in bestimmte Methoden - wie z.B Pöddern finde ich sinnvoll, wenn man die Bestände schützen will.
> Ansonsten warte ich darauf, wann die Jäger in Holland nur noch mit Gotchawaffen schießen dürfen. Der Grund des angelns darf nicht verloren gehen. Fisch ist kein Sportgerät.


 

|good:


----------



## barney1064 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

wer kann mir sagen ob ich in Belgie 2009
Aale fangen und mitnehmen kann.
habe bis jetzt immer in Holland geangelt.


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Die glasaale werden ja zu massen gefangen und deswegen gehen die bestände zurück, ich komme ja aus hamburg da hat mein vater früher 30 stück pro nacht gefangen und jetzt kann man froh sein das man ein maßigen fängt


----------



## kris2682 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Wie ist jetzt mit Aale in Belgien. Darf ich mitnehmen oder nicht? Was ist mit andere Fische? Wels zum Beispiel ´? Ich habe im letzten Jahr kein Info bei Post gekriegt was und wann ich mitnehmen darf und was nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*

Hallo!#h

Angle ausschließlich in Benelux. Was den Aal angeht habe ich auch noch nichts offizielles über Nvvs oder meinen Verein.
Zum Wels kann ich Dir aber sagen, Finger weg! Laut niederländischem Fischerei und Naturschutzgesetz ist es sogar verboten in den Niederlanden gezielt (gericht op Meerval) auf Wels zu Angeln. Der Wels ist absolut geschützt und ist bei einem Malheur beim Aalangeln sofort zurückzusetzen.

Hoffe Dir etwas geholfen zu haben
Walleyehunter69:m


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot von Aal*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo!#h
> 
> Angle ausschließlich in Benelux. Was den Aal angeht habe ich auch noch nichts offizielles über Nvvs oder meinen Verein.
> Zum Wels kann ich Dir aber sagen, Finger weg! Laut niederländischem Fischerei und Naturschutzgesetz ist es sogar verboten in den Niederlanden gezielt (gericht op Meerval) auf Wels zu Angeln. Der Wels ist absolut geschützt und ist bei einem Malheur beim Aalangeln sofort zurückzusetzen.
> ...




Dann aber bitte nicht wundern wenn die Aalbestände zurückgehen|uhoh:


----------

